# Greens Fees



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw there was a thread for Canada green fees and I just thought I'd start a new thread for green fees around the world so what are your normal green fees and what currency is it in?

Mine is on public course $15-30 Aussie dollars but to go to the private course it can be from $50-500 Aus.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I saw there was a thread for Canada green fees and I just thought I'd start a new thread for green fees around the world so what are your normal green fees and what currency is it in?
> 
> Mine is on public course $15-30 Aussie dollars but to go to the private course it can be from $50-500 Aus.


public here runs 29 to 50 with a cart and a shrinking US dollar


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

is that with a cart for your bag or a buggy to drive around the course with?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Where I play most charges $40 in the summer and $50 in the winter.

Some places over on Miami Beach charge up to $100 and some resorts like Doral have a sliding scale depending whether you are a guest in the hotel or not that can go up to $200.

The Muni near me was something like $38 the last time I was there. It isn't worth much more than that at the best of times.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> is that with a cart for your bag or a buggy to drive around the course with?


Cart to drive and we drive on both sides of the fairway and the steering wheel is on the left side:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Cart to drive and we drive on both sides of the fairway and the steering wheel is on the left side


I just drive down the middle and our steering wheel is on the right, but here is any interesting fact for you the electric carts go as fast forwards as they do backwards:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I just drive down the middle and our steering wheel is on the right, but here is any interesting fact for you the electric carts go as fast forwards as they do backwards:cheeky4:


Luke: Yes, but are you in it?
always in the trap
Bob


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I have been in it to find out that it goes as fast backwards as forwards lol . Most of the time I just walk the course. We have played golf polo one day when we were alone on the course now that was interestin.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Was a water hazard involved?I know they are up north but Crocks
add adrenaline to the game:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no water hazard and no crocs this far down south just a couple of fully grown men acting like kids which is always fun.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> no water hazard and no crocs this far down south just a couple of fully grown men acting like kids which is always fun.


Remember growing old is mandatory...growing up is optional


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that may bebocome my new signature


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think that may bebocome my new signature


We sure don't stick to the topic do We? but I want to tell you I'm coaching a golf team for my school, My golf partner works at another he didn't have enough to put together a team so we joined forces to to have a team an get the kids playing in competition. its been exciting to see the kids who never played starting to hit the ball.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

good luck with thati've just started couch my daughters netball team and its great to watch them pick up new skills and get better isn't it? and maybe one day we'll get back on topic lol


----------

